# Hypno Home Birth!



## MoonMelody

Hello, ladies! I'm still in the early days of first tri, but am starting to think about what I want to do for the birth.

My husband is a licensed hypnotherapist, so he is going to prepare me for a hypnobirth. I'm very excited about that, and if any of you are interested in speaking to a hypnotherapist, please don't hesitate to PM me and I will put you in touch. :thumbup:

I'm also quite keen on a home birth. Being a student nurse, I'm overly aware of how dirty and stressful hospitals are. As long as there is a hospital nearby in case of emergency, then I see no reason why not to go for a home birth, personally. :happydance:

Have any of you had home births before? How were your experiences?


----------



## MoonMelody

Anyone? :flower:


----------



## Mark&Annie

I have been looking at hypno birthing, your very lucky having your own LOL!
I am torn about home birth, in an ideal world I would defo do it, but for a couple of reasons I'm not. Mainly, I live in Durham and should something go wrong I would go to Durham Hospital, which does not have a good rep. I have registered in Newcastle so I can use the RVI which is great, and where I had Joshua. Secondly, this house is not so homeley! We want to move and I really don't feel comfortable enough here. The walls are paper thin and if I dod need to make any noise, I would feel very uncomfortable.
Soooo, still going to look into the Hypnobirthing, found a local course, or might get book as is a bit expensive and hope that I can do that at hospital and get an understanding midwife!


----------



## MoonMelody

Mark&Annie said:


> I have been looking at hypno birthing, your very lucky having your own LOL!
> I am torn about home birth, in an ideal world I would defo do it, but for a couple of reasons I'm not. Mainly, I live in Durham and should something go wrong I would go to Durham Hospital, which does not have a good rep. I have registered in Newcastle so I can use the RVI which is great, and where I had Joshua. Secondly, this house is not so homeley! We want to move and I really don't feel comfortable enough here. The walls are paper thin and if I dod need to make any noise, I would feel very uncomfortable.
> Soooo, still going to look into the Hypnobirthing, found a local course, or might get book as is a bit expensive and hope that I can do that at hospital and get an understanding midwife!

It definitely sounds like your situation calls for a lot of good thinking and planning! I really hope it works out well for you. 

Some of those courses charge ridiculous amounts! I would definitely recommend trying to find a hypnotherapist who can give you some one-on-one coaching to teach you self-hypnosis. It's far more rewarding, as every woman is different.


----------



## Mervs Mum

I'm not sure you can say yourself that one on one hypnotherapy is better than a Hypnobirthing or other birth hypnosis course having not done both and used neither......you come over slightly biased there :winkwink:


----------



## MoonMelody

Mervs Mum said:


> I'm not sure you can say yourself that one on one hypnotherapy is better than a Hypnobirthing or other birth hypnosis course having not done both and used neither......you come over slightly biased there :winkwink:

Well, it's one on one specifically for hypnobirthing. It wouldn't make sense to use other forms of hypnosis for labour and childbirth. :)

Whether you to do it by course or one on one is totally up to the individual. Some midwives or OBs are trained in hypnosis and coach you one on one that way, too. 

Classes are fabulous if you can afford them. I personally love learning in a group environment, so it's not bias.


----------



## hb1

We had a private class with a hypnobirth teacher - it was £50 more than group classes and we got to choose our times for the classes and appreciated the one on one tuition - I felt that being we were taken through relaxations and hypnosis techniques it was wholly appropriate - and having read the hypnobirthing book we felt it really enhanced our understanding.

If we already had the hypnosis techniques then just the book would have probably done - you're very lucky!! 

hx


----------



## Mervs Mum

MoonMelody said:


> Mervs Mum said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure you can say yourself that one on one hypnotherapy is better than a Hypnobirthing or other birth hypnosis course having not done both and used neither......you come over slightly biased there :winkwink:
> 
> Well, it's one on one specifically for hypnobirthing. It wouldn't make sense to use other forms of hypnosis for labour and childbirth. :)
> 
> Whether you to do it by course or one on one is totally up to the individual. Some midwives or OBs are trained in hypnosis and coach you one on one that way, too.
> 
> Classes are fabulous if you can afford them. I personally love learning in a group environment, so it's not bias.Click to expand...

I understand. HypnoBirthing® isnt generic 'birth hypnosis'. It's a specific technique/scheme/program what ever you want to call it - developed and trademarked etc by Marie Mongan so only registered HypnoBirthing® practitioners can teach it. Of course a hypnotherapist can work with you on specific birth hypnosis and I am sure you'll find your hubby does a brilliant job for you - it will be interesting to see how your birth goes.....maybe he will be able to add birth hypnosis to his CV.

I like the recognised courses like Natal Hypnotherapy, Hypnobabies and HypnoBirthing® which can be done in groups or individually as the hb1 said. The resources are great and they are tried and tested now by many many women. Another nice advantage of a group course (for those thinking about one and having read this are wondering if they should save £££ and PM MoonMelody for details... ) is that the groups are often small (2/3/4 couples) and you meet a few like minded parents you can share common experiences with. 

So both ways have their advantages in my experience. :thumbup:


----------



## Mark&Annie

I do like the idea of meeting other like minded couples, my DH is taking some convincing though, not just the monetary side, but he is prone to scepticism and I fear he will start giggling! He's already likened it to American style positive thinking workshop type things :/
I don't know, I like the idea of being more in control of my labour, I felt last time when I was told to push so much, that had I just relaxed, the baby would have come anyway? I don't know! But I read some where about 'breathing' the baby out, sounds nicer than push, rip and plop!


----------



## Mervs Mum

My hubby was JUST the same! And we DID giggle too but hey why not! He was so sceptical and after just one session he said the things he learned about birth physiology (with Hypnobirthing you dont just learn the techniques you also learn about the way your body physically works in labour, hospital / home birth protocols etc) he felt more prepared than ever before (this was our 3rd baby). He really enjoyed that birth and tells everyone about Hypnobirthing and it's benefits and is a real home birth champion now!


----------



## Mark&Annie

So, as a doula, can youtell me... is it possible not to push, but to let your body do it?


----------



## Mervs Mum

100%. You have a natural expulsive reflex - fetal ejection reflex - which will happen without the need to push. It's why women can give birth in comas or when they would knock women out in the 50's and 60's they would often come round and find the baby being born. You cant stop it. It's like having a poo! You dont think to yourself 'I will need a poo at some point this morning - I'll go sit and push until it comes' :lol: You wait until you feel that sensation....then your body takes over and you might give it a little nudge at the end but you dont purple push it out. It's a kind of peristalsis really.

ETA - sorry for the poo TMI!! :lol:


----------



## Mark&Annie

LOL! It's not TMI when it comes to birth, there's no hiding the facts! I thought as much, I felt that way, my body went into a kind of state where I was quite calm by that point, it was the first stages I was panicking and in pain, just used gas on and off. Will there be midwives who are against this kind of birth? I won't get to choose in the hospital, and I don't want to piss off my midwife... I was very lucky last time and had a wonderful woman who just made me relax and was so positive :)


----------



## Mervs Mum

They are usually very supportive - talk to your community MW. If you have a MW led unit or Birth Centre they will most likely be used to Hypnobirthers but even if they arent, you can write a specific birth plan and you and your hubby will be the ones in control. The MWs are there to support you. If you say you dont want coached / directed pushing then they should help you to achieve that. Gauge it by your CMWs reaction :)


----------



## Jenniflower

Mervs Mum said:


> 100%. You have a natural expulsive reflex - fetal ejection reflex - which will happen without the need to push. It's why women can give birth in comas or when they would knock women out in the 50's and 60's they would often come round and find the baby being born. You cant stop it. It's like having a poo! You dont think to yourself 'I will need a poo at some point this morning - I'll go sit and push until it comes' :lol: You wait until you feel that sensation....then your body takes over and you might give it a little nudge at the end but you dont purple push it out. It's a kind of peristalsis really.
> 
> ETA - sorry for the poo TMI!! :lol:

Too add, sometimes I try to push my poo out and it just doesn't work. :haha: Oddly enough hypnobirthing has taught me how to poo better! Now I breath it out!

In all truth though my practitioner said it's the best way to practice so now that's what I do. I've never known anyone first hand who has never "pushed" but I can't wait to be the first!


----------



## PeanutBean

I am an excellently relaxed pooer. :smug: :rofl: Having been numb from a crap epidural and forced to go with a ventouse last time I am VERY keen on not pushing and getting to feel it all and it just go. I so hope that will be possible - that there won't be difficulties needing a quick exit and that I won't be too tired. I can completely visualise it and it makes total sense to me for it to be that way.

MM you certainly give a compelling argument for going to a class. The more I can support DH in feeling confident making decisions for me the better. Our hospital ran a course that started in Sept so we missed out, must check if there are more...


----------



## Mervs Mum

For all you poo breathers, have a read of this excellent blog post :winkwink:

https://tums2mums.blogspot.com/2009/06/are-we-pushing-too-hard.html


----------



## PeanutBean

Perhaps I should poo breather above my avatar! :rofl:


----------



## Jenniflower

Mervs Mum said:


> For all you poo breathers, have a read of this excellent blog post :winkwink:
> 
> https://tums2mums.blogspot.com/2009/06/are-we-pushing-too-hard.html

No way! I've totally read this like months ago, hahaha. Back when I was first told I wouldn't need to push I was so baffled I couldn't believe it. So of course the first thing I did was google! And naturally I read this blog. It's awesome by the way for anyone who hasn't read it.


----------



## Mervs Mum

and in there is a link to a great paper from the Royal College of MWs about not using directed pushing AND it even mentions the latent phase that some women (like ME!) have once the are fully and are about to start the 2nd phase....ie no urge to push.....it's a good all round post!

and yes PB - change it now please!! :lol:


----------



## Mark&Annie

That's a great link! Loving reading it, defo going to practice as pregnancy has me a bit bunged up :rofl:
It's all making so much sense! When I was pushing Joshua out, he was so close to being out about 4-5 times and then went back up! NOT cool! By the sitxh time I was swearing get the f*** out of me!!! :rofl:


----------



## Jenniflower

PeanutBean said:


> Perhaps I should poo breather above my avatar! :rofl:

:rofl:


----------

